# barret m82 versus the canadian lrsws



## quebecownage (8 May 2005)

I guess some of you will answer under "patriotism sake" the Canadian rifle but they both have convenience that i think should be taken in consideration. First of all , they are not the same type as you probably know the m82 is a semi-automatic and the lrsws is a bolt-action rifle.They both are .50 caliber and i think that both of them can fire .50 BMG's. Please vote if you have a real reason to think that your favorite is the best 

thanks.


----------



## MG34 (8 May 2005)

The 2 rifles are not even in the same league,the MCBros TAC 50 is a precision instrument capable with the proper ammo of producing 1 MOA acuraccy while the Barrett is a semi auto sheet metal monstrosity that on a good day is capable of 3-4 MOA acuraccy.2 different designs 2 different roles.The Barrett was designed from the ground up as an anti material rifle engineered to provide enough acuraccy to engage large targets with a payload carrying round such as API.It's intended targets are missile launchers,radar systems ,aircraft on the ground,and so on.The TAC 50 was designed as a long range precision rifle that was modified to Canadian military standards. Apples and oranges there no real comparision can be made between the two.


----------



## quebecownage (9 May 2005)

learning somethin here


----------



## Blunt Object (16 May 2005)

I was reading something about a 25 mm anti material gun they are working on. I believe it's a converted m-82 but I'm not quit sure. What, if anything, have you guys heard about this?


----------



## Da_man (16 May 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> I was reading something about a 25 mm anti material gun they are working on. I believe it's a converted m-82 but I'm not quit sure. What, if anything, have you guys heard about this?


----------



## NATO Boy (17 May 2005)

The 25mm rounds look very similar to what's used in the 20mm Upper on the OICW. Very formidable looking AMR indeed...


----------



## Redeye (17 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> I guess some of you will answer under "patriotism sake" the Canadian rifle but they both have convenience that i think should be taken in consideration. First of all , they are not the same type as you probably know the m82 is a semi-automatic and the lrsws is a bolt-action rifle.They both are .50 caliber and i think that both of them can fire .50 BMG's. Please vote if you have a real reason to think that your favorite is the best
> 
> thanks.



There's no patriotism involved.  The LRSW is a McMillan Bros. Tac 50 - it's an American-made weapon.


----------



## quebecownage (21 May 2005)

used by the canadian's nonetheless


----------



## MikeM (24 May 2005)

... We've established that, don't troll.


----------



## KevinB (24 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> used by the canadian's nonetheless



Yeah so is the Barrett - and both are American made...

Nitpicking, the MacTac is not really the LRSWS - officially we dont have a LRSWS - the MacTac was a Immediate Operational Requirment buy, IIRC there are only about 30 in the conventional CF system.  Some day when DLR has saved its food stamps and bottle return chnage there will be a LRSWS trial (like the MRSWS trial that ended with the PGWDTI Timberwolf being selected).


----------



## quebecownage (24 May 2005)

didn't know we were using the barret


----------



## Slim (24 May 2005)

Too bad we can't get everything as fast as we got that thing! And absolutely no political ivolvement...For if there was the guns would have been made by some low-bidding Canadian company and shoot like sh*t!

Slim


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 May 2005)

quebecownage said:
			
		

> didn't know we were using the barret



We don't.


----------



## MG34 (26 May 2005)

There are 2 barretts in the CF that I know of,they are used as demonstration tools only,and as far as I know were never issued to any unit except for the CTC where they sit in the foriegn wpns vault to be used for demonstrations and dog and pony shows.


----------



## KevinB (28 May 2005)

There were more Barretts (~10) around 10+ years ago - I understood some where given to the Engineers for EOD purposes but I could be wrong.


----------



## Blakey (3 Jun 2005)

Hope you all don't mind but, I'm going to chime in here.
I can honestly say that both weapons are good, having fired both (more so the Tac .50, 500+ rnds), each weapon has their *own* place in regards to HTI and Anti Pers. You have to look at the *mission* involved, do you want *accuracy* or the ability to have *multiple* rounds on tgt in short order during your engagement. If *i* had a choice...I would have both weapons stocked within the Inf BN's, IMO both weapons have certain qualities for different missions.
But hey, in the end I'm still only and _ex Sniper_.... :
[edit]BTW, I didnt vote[/edit]


----------



## MG34 (6 Jun 2005)

The Barrett offers no advantage over the TAC 50,espescially when mulitple teams can be used to deliver multiple accurate shots from different areas onto the same target,greatly increasing the potential of neutralizing the target and it's crew.The Barrett can deliver multiple shots but not as accurately and at the increased risk of detection and countermeasures being taken towards the team.Then again I too am just an ex-sniper : ;D


----------



## KevinB (6 Jun 2005)

MG34 - I got to see 1SFG do a Battery fire HTI mission (yup 6 M82's) down in Wa.   The idea was they where doing HTI on a convoy - however this is one situation which the M82 excells as a rilfe - BUT not IMHO the role for an HTI team -- it was the exposure of a large amoutn of pers for minor gains - unless you have a platoons worth of 18B's sitting aroudn right beisde a Scud convoy that had a WMD payload.

 Artillery, Mortars and Fast Air can be easily used as HTI assets - and IF one is knee deep in Badguysville - a 6 gun battery is not exactly discreet.  I'd vote for the slower more accurate TAC-50 over the Barrett for sniper roles - and vote for proper use and allocation of assetts for other missions.


Cheers


----------



## quebecownage (6 Jun 2005)

What is "HT"


----------



## MikeM (6 Jun 2005)

HTI - Hard Target Interdiction


----------



## quebecownage (7 Jun 2005)

kinda ordonnace disposal?


----------



## KevinB (7 Jun 2005)

No - Hard Target Interdication is a term for the destruction of hard targets - Planes, Helo's on the ground - radar dishes, light APCs etc.

 USSOC refers the sniper course for 18B's as SOTIC (Special Operations Target Intediction Course)


----------



## quebecownage (7 Jun 2005)

Does HTI comprise ordonnance disposal too


----------



## KevinB (8 Jun 2005)

Rugged rifle said:
			
		

> Does HTI comprise ordonnance disposal too



Not in how it has been explained to me.  PS its Ordnance


----------



## quebecownage (8 Jun 2005)

so i'm a québecois
don't know how every word spells so i write what i ear


----------

